# Shot timing



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

OMG I always timed my shots from when I activate the pump then last night I watched a clip from Whole Latte Love and the guy says he times his shots 25-30 sec from first drop out of spout......so who's right?...because we're talking 7 to 10 sec difference on total shot time......help!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

From when you activate the pump.


----------



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> From when you activate the pump.


 Thanks, I already feel better 😅🙏


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

it depends is what ive gathered.

but i do it from when i press the start button


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

This the guy who mixes up volume and weight measurements with Imperial and metric units all in the one sentence?

lol

Blue-Cat is referring to the guy in the Whole Latte Love video not anyone on this thread.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noangel72 said:


> OMG I always timed my shots from when I activate the pump then last night I watched a clip from Whole Latte Love and the guy says he times his shots 25-30 sec from first drop out of spout......so who's right?...because we're talking 7 to 10 sec difference on total shot time......help!


 Time isn't your primary driver when to stop a shot the brew ratio is . 
Up extraction starts when your press the button and or lever


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

On a lever, because of the lower pressures, it is normal to count from first drops, but probably 20 to 25 seconds whereas on a pump the water is forced through the puck at higher pressure


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> On a lever, because of the lower pressures, it is normal to count from first drops, but probably 20 to 25 seconds whereas on a pump the water is forced through the puck at higher pressure


 Flow control pump mmachine work in the same way as a lever.

You can count it how you want, for what its worth most recipes are from pump button on .. Most commercial pump machines has some sort of Lowish pressure pr infusion them anyway .

For me extraction starts when water hits the coffee , when you press the button or leaver not when you see coffee come out, which will be at different times anyway if using a spout or a naked pf anyway ..

But time isn't the key to adjust by ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> On a lever, because of the lower pressures, it is normal to count from first drops, but probably 20 to 25 seconds whereas on a pump the water is forced through the puck at higher pressure


 As Boots says, with a lever, timing starts when you cock the lever.

Just in case there is any misunderstanding

'cock'

verb : tilt (something) in a particular direction😆


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> As Boots says, with a lever, timing starts when you cock the lever.
> 
> Just in case there is any misunderstanding
> 
> ...


 But keeping it simple, what causes you to 'cock' the lever? For some, it is just a matter of counting to a pre-determined figure, for others it will be when the bloom show, for others again when the drips start (in earnest).......point being you still have to make a decision


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> But keeping it simple, what causes you to 'cock' the lever? For some, it is just a matter of counting to a pre-determined figure, for others it will be when the bloom show, for others again when the drips start (in earnest).......point being you still have to make a decision


 Have you consumed something psychotropic, David??🤣

Timer is started once the lever is cocked. Don't know if that's an auto-reflexive movement or a decision.


----------



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks guys....hot topic this one obviously! I normally go for a 1:5 ratio, 18g in for 27g out in 25-30 sec from when I tilt lever on my Synchronika.....I can now sleep well again knowing my timing is sound!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have you consumed something psychotropic, David??🤣
> 
> Timer is started once the lever is cocked. Don't know if that's an auto-reflexive movement or a decision.


 do mushrooms count? If you bring the ever down, you inject water onto the puck. Until you then raise the lever, pre-infusion of sorts occurs. I am very probably wrong, but personally, the amount of time I leave the lever in the don position varies and I go for roughly a 20/25 second pour. Never seen anything definitive that that is not as acceptable as the way you describe!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends what mushrooms really. You are fine with chestnut and white button , stay away from the brown acid though .

Water hits puck , pressure or no, extraction has started . The water is permeating the puck even if just via its Own weight and gravity.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Doesn't really matter so long as you do whatever you do consistently. From the moment you start the pump I'd say, just because it allows you to measure pre-infusion.

I've been pulling shots with a 25-30 second pre-infusion, which is basically just a really low flow rate until beading on the bottom of the basket then a full 25-30 second pull after that to get a ratio around 1:2 - 1:2.5.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Water hits puck , pressure or no, extraction has started .


 HAs it though? Are you confusing extraction with infusion.Until drops leave the puck, the extraction process has not begun


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Infusion confusion😀


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Infusion is part of the whole extraction process.


----------



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have no preinfusion on my machine so we're off topic officially now.....


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Well played sir :classic_laugh:


----------



## Christos Chamos (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello everyone

A (slightly) relevant question: when do you STOP timing the shot? Is it from the moment the pump stops OR from the (later) moment that you have achieved your desired shot weight (as there is a lag between the pump stop and the end of infusion)?

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Christos Chamos said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> A (slightly) relevant question: when do you STOP timing the shot? Is it from the moment the pump stops OR from the (later) moment that you have achieved your desired shot weight (as there is a lag between the pump stop and the end of infusion)?
> 
> Thanks


 Stop when your desired weight is in the cup. On a pump machine with a venting valve, as soon as you stop the pump there might be a drop that falls into the cup. On other machines, take the cup from under the group. Personally. I'd not worry about a few extra drops. IMMV.


----------



## Christos Chamos (Sep 12, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Stop when your desired weight is in the cup. On a pump machine with a venting valve, as soon as you stop the pump there might be a drop that falls into the cup. On other machines, take the cup from under the group. Personally. I'd not worry about a few extra drops. IMMV.


 Great, thanks


----------

